# Barn cleaning



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

When I used to work at a dog daycare, we used to scrub with a mix of bleach and Dawn....the owners used to work with zoo animals, and that's what they used to clean the cages every day. We used to fill five gallon buckets with 2c of bleach and just a squirt or two of dawn and it worked pretty well. And sometimes the kennels were REALLY dirty lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

On the outside of the barn I just power wash but when I do the insides of stalls and the indoor I use industrial strength lysol. (I get it by the gallon at Home Depot) I use a miracle gro sprayer on my hose with the lysol & pre-soak everything and then blast it off with the power washer. I usually do it 2 x's a year, spring before mares come in to breed & fall before over winter training horses come in. Kills germs and makes the barn lemony fresh 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Tip: If you do the stalls, change the nozzle so its less pressure otherwise it will put "sand" marks on your finish. My stalls have a dark stain and it looks like someone photo-shopped / erased the finish off one wall. ooops! p


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I think I'll try to pre treat as much as possible with the Lysol (probably just the ceiling and the stall fronts) and then do all the rest of the scrubbing with dawn and bleach.

Hopefully I'll end up with not too much scrubbing as parts of the barn haven't been cleaned EVER (10-15 years)!! 
Wish us all luck!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Bleach and dawn mixed together create an organophosphate. That can be very dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

